# An evening walk with the wife



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My wife wanted to go walk the beach last night. Of course I had to bring a rod, for multi tasking. The Flounder bit good just before dark. Didn't bring a cooler or bucket so I gave my fish to a couple who were fishing down the beach from us. Hope they enjoyed their dinner!


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

That sounds like a fun walk with the wife.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

She knew you were a fisherman when she married you. Next time take two rods. You might be married to a fisherman, too.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome Chris !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> She knew you were a fisherman when she married you. Next time take two rods. You might be married to a fisherman, too.


She has her own custom Rod, but she wanted to pick up shells. I always bring it just in case she changes her mind.


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris V said:


> She has her own custom Rod, but she wanted to pick up shells. I always bring it just in case she changes her mind.


You're one of those lucky ones.... :thumbup:

My wife loves many of my other interests (like gaming), so I'm pretty lucky myself. Maybe one day I'll get her hooked....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man , you got the flounder thing all dialed in !


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great post Chris.... If my ex enjoyed fishing we might still be together....


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

What is that plastic Chris?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> What is that plastic Chris?


Tsunami 3" Swim Shad in pearl. I've been killing them on it just bouncing bottom inside the shallow troughs.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks man.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Not trying to disrespect your wife. But I imagined her in the pic. With a fish to match.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Good for you.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Tsunami 3" Swim Shad in pearl. I've been killing them on it just bouncing bottom inside the shallow troughs.


The holographic swim shad? I found some of those in 4". Wondering if this is the same bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Should be the same. The 4" works too, but my hookup rate goes down.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Engulfed that joker!!! Heck I wished my ole lady was as gung ho as yours!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I thank my lucky stars that my wife loves to fish...


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## Nonboater (Aug 29, 2013)

Started my wife fishing several years ago. She prefers saltwater over fresh because the fish are more interesting. Needle nose, flounder (how can the eyes be on same side) and even a robin fish. Be in Destin end of Oct. See ya soon.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Im liking those reports Chris, lots of good info. One question are you in P-cola or Alabama?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

gtuck13 said:


> Im liking those reports Chris, lots of good info. One question are you in P-cola or Alabama?


I'm in Al but you can fish like this east of me as well and several guys are starting to figure it out over there as well.


----------



## gtuck13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks I will surely try the surf around my area and hope to have success like you. Keep posting.


----------



## TNflyfishdad (Jun 9, 2014)

How far east are you talking about? ...like maybe Sandestin?


----------



## Pushwave (Oct 6, 2009)

Just fish the shoreline from the Pass at Johnson Bch. to Perdido and you should do fine.


----------



## fishwitwiz (Jul 6, 2015)

Long time reader, first time posting.

Chris, thanks so much for posting all of this great info. My wife and I are headed down for our last "pre-baby vacation" later this week. I scheduled a charter out of OB, but man... your pictures and posts have got me jonesin' for some flounder in the surf. I will be sure to hit the beach. Question: how long of a leader are you using?


----------



## ntnoles (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey Chris, thanks so much for the valuable info.! I enjoy reading your posts! What's the weight on the tsunami swim shad you use? 3/8 oz.? I'm sure it depends on the surf conditions, I'm just looking for the typical weight used. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Fishwitwiz- I use a 3-4ft section of 30lb fluoro tied straight to my braid. Lady fish and blues will force you to cut and re-tie often so it pays to start out with a long leader. 

Ntnoles- yes, those baits are 3/8oz. They seem to stay deep better than other swimbaits of the same size.


----------

